# A Happy Birthday Njaco !!!!!



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2009)

Chris you lucky man,

I wish you all the best. Let all your dreams come true.

Have a nice BD.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Have a great B-day!!!!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 7, 2009)

happy b'day Chris


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 7, 2009)

HB Chris!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!



TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi there, a very happy birthday to you, Njaco!
Have a good one!  

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2009)

THAT'S JUST WRONG BB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Bro!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Chris


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2009)

Hope your Birthday is a great one!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 8, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi there, a very happy birthday to you, Njaco!
> Have a good one!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...









I have that very Led Zeppelin bootleg! 


*Happy Birthday you rocking dude Mr Njaco!*


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 8, 2009)

Wacko Njaco!

A very happy birthday Chris!


----------



## imalko (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Chris! Wish you all the best.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

All the best Chris!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking "did he fire six shots or only five?" Now to tell you the truth I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow you head clean off, you've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel _lucky_?" Well, do ya, punk? 

Happy Birthday you old rag!


----------



## rochie (Nov 8, 2009)

very happy birthday Chris, manny happy returns mate


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy birthday Chris


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Njaco


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Happy Birthday, Njaco


Can I have her on my birthday too?


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy bithday Chris


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Chris. Hope you have many more...

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Chris

Another year older ?...you know you won't get any sympathy from this crew !

You have a good one mate


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Can I have her on my birthday too?



Sure, Colin1


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday there Chris!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2009)

All the best Chris! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## seesul (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy B´day Kris!!!
Hope you had a nice party!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Have a good one!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2009)

ohhhh, my head.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 9, 2009)

Hammer of the Gods in there Chris?


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 9, 2009)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Njaco, happy birthday! Sorry I'm a little late.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 9, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ohhhh, my head.



C'mon Chris. Suck it up! 

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ohhhh, my head.


Little hair-of-the-dog, eh, buddy?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ohhhh, my head.



Ops Njaco, almost missed you, happy birthday mate, must have been a good one.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you all! heres a synopsos:

Sunday 8
November 2009 
1005 hours EST Somewhere in a hotel in a New Jersey shore resort.

*hack* 
"NEVER, never mix drinks!" *cough* *hack* 
"Never mix stinkin' drinks!!" *yawk* *cough* *gurp* 
"Who the 'ell is knockin' at the door?" 
*gawp* "ohhhhhh" *cough* 
*Yaw-gurp* 
"Reunion? Only reunion I'm having is with the freakin' toilet!" 
*gaawp* *cough*
"NEVER mix yer drinks!" 
*caough* 
"dammit."


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well a Belated Happy Birthday to you Chris. And I see by your last post you sterilized your One Toof with to much alcohol again

Any Way glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm late, but hope it was a good one mate! ...and don't forget: The sign of a really GOOD party is the complete inability to recall anything of it afterwards...


----------

